

Why C# is not a good choice for web development? - afshinmeh
http://afshinm.name/why-c-sharp-is-not-a-good-choice-for-web-development

======
facorreia
Even now, with the project already ongoing, you can still set things straight.
Put your project in source control. Then create a "master" branch that will
contain the code released to production. Develop new features in a separate
"develop" branch. If you need to fix something in production without updating
to the version in development, create a new branch off "master", fix the
issue, commit and release this new version, merge it into develop, and carry
on.

A workflow like this, or other variations, is a good practice even if you work
with platforms that support deploying single classes/files instead of
packages.

For an example, see: A successful Git branching model
([http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-
model/](http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/)).

See also the book "The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to Master"
([http://pragprog.com/the-pragmatic-
programmer/extracts/toc](http://pragprog.com/the-pragmatic-
programmer/extracts/toc)).

Good luck.

------
nextweek2
Sounds like the wrong project type is being picked. If they used a Web Site
Project rather than a Web Application Project the files would be compiled JIT
in the same way as PHP and Python.

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd547590(v=vs.110).a...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd547590\(v=vs.110\).aspx)

Having said which the page title is wrong, the issue is with Microsoft's web
deployment system and frameworks. C# as a language is still a nice language
and shouldn't be lumped with the other parts of the .NET stack.

------
4thjuly
As others have said this is really a source control problem but still there's
a workaround. Just copy the production dll and use .Net Reflector (or similar)
to decompile it back in to C#. Make your edits, recompile and upload.

------
superdex
so you blame a compiled language for your poor dependency management and app
architecture? it's not C#'s fault, it's how your app is put together.

And your excuse for not having the app under source control is a cop-out and
shameful. Enjoy your scripting languages and short-cuts...

